# Pros and Cons of each AC game you have played?



## cornimer (Sep 17, 2018)

I thought it would be fun to see other people's opinions on this, as I think about it a lot.

*ANIMAL CROSSING GAMECUBE*
PROS
-Good soundtrack
-Wide variety of villagers
-Villagers have very interesting personalities and dialogue 
-Lots of holidays and events, many of which never returned (sports fair, cherry blossom festival, morning aerobics)
-Balls!
-The dump was very convenient
-Big towns
-The origin of campers and the island
-Farley (I've never even met him but he's so cute)

CONS
-You can literally only fit three items in a dresser
-Very limited character customization (can't even change hairstyle)
-Movement is a bit awkward (every time you walk between acres it kind of pauses and then switches over)
-Villagers can paint your roof and steal your bells/items without permission (sometimes I find it funny but sometimes I find it annoying)
-You can't stop villagers from moving

*ANIMAL CROSSING: WILD WORLD*
PROS
-Amazing soundtrack
-Very nostalgic for me
-I like most of the game-specific holidays (bright nights, acorn fest, la-di-day)
-Villagers still had interesting dialogue and sufficient personality
-Much more customization than in the GameCube version
-Villager photos introduced
-You can make constellations
-Cornimer

CONS
-Yay Day exists
-Graphics are meh
-They removed real world holidays like Toy Day and Halloween, leaving the game feeling a bit dull
-It's fairly easy to run out of things to do
-Many fun features from the GameCube version were removed
-Small villager roster (not even 200 villagers whereas GameCube had over 300)

*ANIMAL CROSSING: CITY FOLK*
PROS
-Going to the city is fun
-I loved getting items from Phineas
-They brought back seasonal holidays

CONS
-It didn't get a new soundtrack (although I love the Wild World one I think each game should have a unique soundtrack)
-Villager dialogue is super repetitive and dull
-Grass deterioration
-Aside from the city they hardly added anything to distinguish it from Wild World
-Villager photos taken out

*ANIMAL CROSSING: NEW LEAF*
PROS
-Return of Rover, Porter, campers, island, villager photos
-You can choose a map
-Public Works Projects
-More clothing options
-You can directly adopt villagers from other people's towns
-Dream suite is really cool
-Hide-and-seek is fun
-Games on the island are really fun

NEUTRAL POINT
-You can use amiibo cards to get any villager you want (like it's convenient and removes the stress of villagers you like moving away, but also it feels too easy idk. I can't decide if I like it or not)

CONS
-The soundtrack is sub-par imo, I like a few hourly tracks but overall I think in attempting to make it sound relaxing and laid-back they made it sound distant and un-emotional
-Villager personalities are super watered down, I kinda miss being insulted by snooties and yelled at to quiet down by crankies
-Somehow for me it lacks the charm of Gamecube and Wild World
-Villagers take forever to move out (on one hand you can get away with not playing the game every day, but if you play every day it's like JUST MOVE ALREADY)
-I miss Tortimer as mayor even though I like doing PWPs

I probably missed some points, but what does everyone else think?


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 17, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> CONS
> -You can literally only fit three items in a dresser



Oh, GOD! I had completely forgotten about that part! For someone who constantly talks about how great ACGC was/is, it's pretty impressive I managed to block out that detail... XD

I'm probably going to post my own list of pros and cons later when I have the time, but I just had to comment on that. Wow. Three items... I'm so glad things have changed!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 17, 2018)

Kiwi said:


> Oh, GOD! I had completely forgotten about that part! For someone who constantly talks about how great ACGC was/is, it's pretty impressive I managed to block out that detail... XD
> 
> I'm probably going to post my own list of pros and cons later when I have the time, but I just had to comment on that. Wow. Three items... I'm so glad things have changed!



I first played ACGC in 2012, and when I started a new town again this past summer I had also forgotten that fact. It was a bit of a rude awakening


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> I first played ACGC in 2012, and when I started a new town again this past summer I had also forgotten that fact. It was a bit of a rude awakening



A bit of a tip for storage in Gamecube is to use your gyroid. It basically acts as a closet for 4 items. It's not a huge amount, but anything helps in that game. Just thought I would mention that if anyone happens to be unaware.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 17, 2018)

I know that I will definitely gonna miss some points, but I will give my best.

*Animal Crossing GC*

*Pros*

- Big town
- You was able to have 15 villagers in the town
- Lots of events (morning aerobics is the best)
- The soundtrack was lovely
- The behavior of the villagers (yes, I love rude villagers)
- The dialouge of the villagers
- The dump (why did this not exist in the other games?)
- Variety of villagers
- I liked the winter season in this game for some reasons
- It's a fun game in general

*Cons*

- You had to wear that silly hat the whole time
- Character customization in general wasn't a thing back then
- Villagers moving out and you couldn't stop them
- The space in the dresser
- The fact that you had to send your fossils to the Farway Museum so that
they got identified (= took forever to fill your museum's collection)

*Animal Crossing Wild World*

*Pros*

- The soundtrack (by far my favorite from all AC games)
- The Observatory got introduced
- You was not forced anymore to wear the whole time that silly hat
- Hair styles got added
- That extra room where you could sleep and save the game (I found
that room kinda cute)
- Some new unique events got added (Flea market is still my favorite, followed
by Acorn fest)
- Town and beach where connected with each other
- It was my first Animal Crossing game I ever played, therefore is Wild World kinda
important for me

*Cons*

- No real world holidays anymore
- It was kinda hard to make bells to pay off the house debts
- Amount of villagers you was able to have in your town got shrunken down
- Yay Days sucks
- Many things from the GC game got removed

*Animal Crossing City Folk*

*Pros*

- The town and beach where still connected with each other
- The Observatory was still there
- The City 
- Real Life holidays are back
- Amount of villagers you was able to have in your town has been raised again

*Cons*

- While the city is nice, it could have been a little bit bigger
- Overall, it felt like it was a Wild World with some new features and that's it
- The dialogue of the villagers wasn't so good anymore
- The way your house was

*Animal Crossing New Leaf*

*Pros*

- You are able to choose a map out of 4
- Town layouts are nice
- The characters looking now much better
- Much better options now to customize your character
- You can finally swim in the ocean
- Tortimer's Island
- It's easier to make bells now (thanks to Tortimer's Island *cough*)
- New fruits and bushes got introduced
- Dream Suit got introduced
- PWPs
- Lots of new items
- Welcome amiibo is pretty cool
- New villager species got introduced and new villagers in general
- New villager personalities got introduced
- In general a really nice Animal Crossing game and probably my favorite

*Neutral*

- The town and beach are now separated by those cliffs. While I kinda accepted this,
I still prefer it more if those cliffs wouldn't exist and town and beach are connected
again like it was back then
- The fact that you're the mayor now. I don't know, I wouldn't mind if a NPC is going
to be the mayor again in the next game. It's still kinda nice thing though
- The soundtrack is kinda meh. It's not like that it's bad, but also not the best one
in my opinion
- I kinda don't like how the villager houses look like here. I like how they looked back
in the older games

*Cons*

- Villagers are way to friendly and nice to you (give me back my rude villagers, 
I get sick from all their kindness!)
- Speaking of villagers: Their dialogue is kinda dull and they start to repeat them over
and over again after a while, which is annoying
- Also, what happened to the personalities of the villagers? There are not the same
anymore compare to how there were in the older games, which sucks
- The Observatory got removed (wwwhhhhyyyy???)
- The fact that you can't build any PWPs around the beach
- I really have no use for those exhibition rooms at the museum to be honest...


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 17, 2018)

Awesomely, in the original DBnM, you could only hold one item in a storage object.
Why.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 17, 2018)

Perry' said:
			
		

> - The fact that you had to send your fossils to the Farway Museum so that
> they got identified (= took forever to fill your museum's collection)



Oh yeah forgot about that, it's super annoying and discourages me from digging up fossils tbh


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 18, 2018)

*Gamecube*

*Pros*

- Your initial 13 villagers were "permanent" residents, who could only move if you visit another town
- Generally less stressful, as you do not constantly have to check for movers
- Bigger towns
- Interesting geographic features (double bridge, ramps, 3 level town)
- Villagers feel more "alive", they run around, participate in events more
- Has really good dialogue
- Still has many exclusive villagers
- Also has exclusive furniture
- Best soundtrack in the series 
- Had an option to ask villagers whether they need work 
- Golden trees
- Has aged fairly well graphically, especially for being an N64 port
There are many more pros, but listing them all would take way too long.

*Cons*

- Unwanted villagers are much harder (though not impossible) to move out
- The 2 "traveller" villagers will inevitably move out, and making them permanent can be difficult
- Travelling to another town means losing one of your villagers
- Villagers can repaint your roof and steal your items
- Island travel requires a Gameboy and Gamecube system (doesn't work on Wii)
- Customization is very limited compared to subsequent releases
- Dialogue can feel somewhat repetitive at times
- Storage furniture could only contain 3 items each

I may do the other games at a later point when I have a bit more time.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Sep 18, 2018)

"Balls!"

Lol, I forgot about those


----------



## Verecund (Sep 18, 2018)

I never played the Gamecube version, so here are my points on the other three games, although I probably missed a lot.

*Animal Crossing: Wild World*

*Pros:*

- Some of the holidays (Bright Nights, Flower Fest, Flea Market, Acorn Festival, La-Di-Day) were pretty fun and unique!
- Preferred the Fishing Tourneys/Bug-Offs here as opposed to future games
- Villager dialogue is the best here out of any of the games I've played - funny, not repetitive, and the villagers had personality!
- I like the soundtrack!
- I loved seeing the backstories of Tom Nook, Able Sisters, etc.
- Constellations
- The random notes in bottles with interesting messages
- The messages on the bulletin board! They were so hilarious!
- Villager photos
- The recycling bin

*Neutral:*

- Trade Sequence: time-consuming, but also kind of fun.

*Cons:*

- Yay Day is an abomination.
- Not many characters in the game, as well as not many that you can have in your town at once.
- Small towns
- Lack of ability to customize towns

*Animal Crossing: City Folk*

*Pros:*

- The city was a fun feature; giving Gracie her own store along with the HRA, Katrina, Redd, and the Marquee was nice and I liked getting to talk with the different villagers roaming the city (it was how I got to see all the new villagers that were added in this game!).
- Even though I didn't play long enough to ever use Serena, she seems like a fun feature.
- Holidays like Halloween, Toy Day, etc.
- Hide and seek!
- Kicks with shoe customization and Phineas with the balloons and stuff
- The fishing for a villager's key task was pretty fun

*Neutral:*

- Two-layered town: On one hand, it makes a town more unique and it looks pretty cool (also getting an extra waterfall), but the extra cliff kind of restricts space and having to take the ramps makes it take longer to go through the town (also I had terrible grass deterioration on the ramps as a result).

*Cons:*

- The Flea Market - I don't know if it was just me or not, but villagers took forever to buy things from my house. I think I had to wait for like at least ten minutes for Hugh to find something he was interested in every single time (but maybe it was just because he enjoyed driving me crazy in that game).
- The dialogue got ridiculously repetitive. I'd talk to Francine once and then for 10+ times after that she would say exactly the same line of dialogue until I left.
- Speaking of Francine, she told me she was moving out once, I told her to stay, and the very next day she was in boxes. It was one of the things that caused me to stop playing the game. I don't know why that happened, but it did and I never got over it.
- Removal of holidays from WW (but I like the scrapping of Yay Day)
- I liked having Tortimer oversee the Fishing Tourneys and Bug-Off's, and I find Nat's Bug-Off system to be pretty arbitrary and frustrating (like determining colour/luster of the bugs).
- I think it has a smaller maximum house size but I never got that far in the game anyway.
- The grass deterioration is awful
- I found the controls a little difficult
- Removal of villager photos

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*

*Pros:*

- Public works projects
- Ordinances
- The island
- The town tree was a cool feature to add!
- Pro designs and customizable palettes
- Having Cyrus refurbish furniture
- Perfect fruit
- More fruit/flowers
- Bushes
- New villager personalities
- Being able to change eye colour/new hair colours
- More customization for your character
- Lots more storage!
- Desert Island Escape and Puzzle League
- Resetti is now optional
- Ability to work at the Roost
- Return of villager photos
- The campsite
- The colour of the dirt is a lot nicer
- More snowman types
- Ore
- Wall furniture
- Bigger house
- Ability to choose map

*Neutral:*

- Villager house exteriors. Some villagers I like have awful exteriors, and I liked how in WW/CF the houses looked more... unified? But some of them do look good and then I guess the players' houses don't look so out of place.
- I miss Tom Nook running the main shop, but I like being able to customize the exterior of my house... maybe in the next game Tom Nook can run the main shop again and Lyle or Lottie can take over house exteriors?

*Cons:*

- Removal of the recycling bin; I'm stingy so I always throw my trash in a garbage can furniture item I keep since Reese is a rip-off
- I wish the post office had the town hall music from WW/CF; it was one of my favourite soundtracks and I hate the post office music.
- Villager dialogue is less repetitive than CF but more boring, having lost a lot of their personality, and I get sick of getting tutorials from villagers that moved in a week ago when I've had the town for years.
- Villagers have way fewer conversations with each other, and the ones they do have aren't nearly as funny as the ones in previous games.
- Ridiculously complicated hybrid system
- I liked the old villager models better - they were cuter! (although I don't mind the change in the humans' appearances; not sure which one I like better there)
- No red turnips.
- Villagers moving wherever they want
- Cliffs separating beaches
- Jellyfish when swimming - it just makes swimming stressful for me.
- Bushes are flowering on very few days out of the year.
- Removal of stargazing
- Removal of character backstories
- I preferred K.K. performing at the Roost instead of at Club LOL
- Villagers take forever to move out. I get that it means you don't have to go on every day, but making a villager take ten days to move out is way too much (I want to get new villagers in my town faster!). Also, I ignored Frobert once when I heard rumours he was moving and I'm pretty sure this went on for like a month until I finally decided 'okay this is ridiculous he should have been gone ages ago' and talked to him and finally got a move-out date. That was awful.
- I feel like Main Street takes away from the small town vibe of the game
- The blue retro shirt is now only available as a dress (I always saw it as a unisex pattern and it was one of my favourite shirts)


----------



## cornimer (Sep 19, 2018)

Vercund said:
			
		

> The messages on the bulletin board! They were so hilarious!


 YES I miss these

Also I too preferred K.K. Slider in the Roost


----------



## thepinkppg (Nov 5, 2018)

i have so many pros and cons of animal crossing new leaf just bc there are things that will always irk me in any game. one of the cons is only having one skin tone and not being able to change that without having to put in a lot of effort to achieve the desired skin tone. there are poc playing the game !! please be more considerate of that!! i love the pro design function and being able to download designs other players have created. i wish more items were able to be customized as well as customizable with more color choices. i wish there were more ways of making money like maybe working for brewsters and getting paid bells instead of items. i wish there was a better way to control where villagers move in. 24/7 hour stores so tt wont have to spend so much time going back and forth days to buy items needed at night. faster hybrid growing. i love the town works projects and dream suites too. very nice and creative.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2018)

GameCube
PROS
- Lots of personality.
- More difficult.
- No grass deterioration.
CONS
- Not much storage space.
- Bell Bag space conundrum.
- Don't know when villagers are moving(?)
- Inventory navigation.
- Can't swap tools easily.
- Can't stack fruit.
- Less intuitive time change.

Wild World
PROS
- New holidays.
- Villager pics.
- Can prevent villagers from moving.
- Internet connectivity.
- Slingshot
- Bigger house.
CONS
- Lack of real holidays.
- Some useless holidays.
- Outrageous bank reward goals.
- The grass deterioration rate.

City Folk
PROS
- Graphical leap.
- Holidays reinstated.
- The City.
- Bank card.
CONS
- Villager pic removed.
- Choice of controller, way of moving.
- Not too far from a Wild World port.
- Only four, random emotions.
- The grass deterioration rate.
- Smaller house again.

New Leaf
PROS
- Item customization.
- Touch screen.
- Can control where villagers move.
- Lots of storage.
- Character customization.
- Fruit stacking.
- Villager and NPC pics.
- All emotes.
- Public works projects.
CONS
- Grass deterioration, but manageable.
- Villagers have less personally.

Probably incomplete, but yeah.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 30, 2019)

Game cube
PROS
Great nostalgic vibes 
started the whole thing with really a pretty basic game
The villagers were brutal

CONS
Very little to do when all is said and done
you could catch close to all the fish and bugs like in one day
you always had to wear this stupid cone hat if you were a girl and a sock hat with devil horn hair out the top if you were a boy

Wild World
PROS
First portable, so that was cool
you didn't have to wear a hat anymore
added roost 

CONS
graphics were a huge downgrade from the first one
the grass fade was a HORRIBLE idea it ruined my town completely. 
honestly it was just super forgettable for me I think I only played it a few months 

City Folk
PROS
The towns were huge!
so many more villagers!
The town idea was cool
Gracie Grace got a store front
added changeable shoes
Added new hair styles and colors

CONS
The town was kind of too big and felt empty with no public works projects it felt like there was so much empty space
I like the town idea in theory but the loading time to get there was so annoying. I found myself going once a month to check Gracie's store just to avoid the loading. 
The villagers were toned down and made way too friendly. 


New Leaf
PROS
Crazy big catalog 
huge amount of bugs and fish
in game rewards for collecting things
tons of new villagers 
new personality types
the graphics are better than they have ever been even if it is portable
got rid grass disappearing when you run over it. 
public works projects to fill up your town
you get to be mayor

CONS
the villagers have virtually no dialog. You can talk to them like 6 times and hear everything that they have to say and the dialog isn't different with each villager. It is the same for every personality. it took out a lot of the heart the others had.
villagers are way too nice. If you hit them with a net they will apologize to you, which is stupid.
The island is broken and you can farm waaaaay too many bells there it makes the game way too easy.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

*Animal Crossing: Wild World*

PROS:

Villagers were true to their nature.

The dialogue was witty and extensive.

Villagers didn't knock randomly on your door.

Villager requests lasted until they were completed. Sometimes that was a CON. 

Villager pictures were special and had to be earned.

Blathers gave funny and accurate information when you donated to the museum.

More holidays, like Yay Day, La Di Day, Bright Nights, The Flower Festival, and the Acorn Festival.

Bottle Mail.

No grass deterioration, but by extension, you couldn't make natural dirt paths either, so both a PRO and a CON.

The recycle bin where the Town gates were, with Booker and Copper.

The Observatory was part of the museum.

Constellations.

CONS:

Villager houses didn't have much variety.

Not many shops.

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*

PROS:

I was the mayor. 

Better graqhics.

Re-Tail introduced, and item refurbishing.

Main Street and all the shops and their respective upgrades.

Luna and The Dream Suite were introduced.

Phineas and the Badges introduced.

More fruit varieties.

Mushrooms.

Public Works Projects introduced.

Better villager houses.

Kapp'n and his boat added to take you to Tortimer island with tour games, and exclusive island merchandise.

Better player houses.

Town Ordinances, like Beautiful Town that when enacted, the flowers didn't need to be watered.

Harvey's Campground, and Amiibo's introduced, so a greater variety of items were available, and you could invite a villager to move in, and boot one out at the same time, though amiibo villagers were difficult to get rid of.

The camping spot in town where a random villager would pitch a tent in the warmer months, or an igloo in winter.


CONS:

Villager personalities were dumbed down. The dialogue was very limited and repetitive.

Perfect Fruit. I just didn't like the look of it.

Gulliver now washes up on the beach instead of having to be shot down in his UFO. Then again, I kinda liked the UFO, even though it would destroy a chunk of my old Wild World town.

Couldn't change villager's wallpaper or flooring.

Observatory was missing, and constellations gone.

Blathers didn't give any information on what you donated like he did in Wild World.

Bottle Mail gone.

Holidays like the Flower Festival, Yay Day, Bright Nights, and La Di Day, gone.

Flea Market gone, though Re-Tail had a limited version of one.

Grass deterioration was a nightmare.

Too much internet crap.

Streetpass.

Villagers knocked on the door whenever I went inside. It made trying to decorate very difficult.

Villagers asking for absurd, random things, and the task only lasted the day, unlike Wild World. 

Recycle bin abolished with town gates.

NPC's lost their sass, like Phyllis.

Isabelle was my secretary. 

That's all for now.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 1, 2019)

Well, I've played two of the games, so those are the only ones I'll review.

*GameCube*
Pros:
- Larger, split-level towns
- More interesting town layouts
- More villagers could live in your town
- Shops and major buildings located in town
- Villagers and NPCs had more personality
- Better dialogue
- Tortimer as mayor
- Listening to K.K. play at the train station
- The ability to choose whether you wanted to chat or do a job for a villager
- Villagers didn't move into terrible, random spots
- No grass deterioration
- Nostalgia

Cons:
- Almost no storage space
- No character customization
- Villagers painting your roof and stealing items
- Difficult to earn bells (I might actually be neutral on this)
- Inability to access the island without extra equipment
- Difficult to obtain or get rid of certain villagers

*New Leaf*
Pros:
- Upgraded graphics
- New villagers and NPCs
- New villager personalities
- Character customization
- Town customization including PWPs
- House exteriors and furniture refurbishing
- Easy access to the island
- Easier to earn bells (Again, this might be more neutral)
- Easier to obtain specific villagers
- Much more storage space
- More clothing, accessories, and furniture items
- Badges are fun to earn
- The ability to move furniture using the touch screen

Cons:
- Grass deterioration
- Villagers moving into the worst random locations
- Villagers and NPCs lack personality
- Repetitive dialogue
- Inability to choose whether you want to chat or do a job for a villager
- Smaller towns
- Less interesting layouts
- Fewer villagers can live in your town

I haven't played the GameCube version in many years, so nostalgia may be coloring my opinion, but I think between the two games I prefer the GameCube. I am enjoying New Leaf and all it has to offer, but I feel like it's missing the charm and heart of the original.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 1, 2019)

*Animal Crossing Gamecube*

*Pros:*
Spacious Town Map: the biggest to date: so much room to walk around and get lost a few times completing villager's tasks.

 Great Soundtrack: the best one, in my opinion; very easy to digest.

Lots of Events: there were so many events in this game, even now I occasionally learn of ones didn't know about in my first playthrough.

 A variety of dialogue, some spicy humor and personalities matched up with attitudes

 NES Games Within the Game: sadly they were removed later on for extra profit.

Shirts Could Be Added To Menu's Background: I always added a dark patterned shirt to make it easy on the eyes to navigate the menu

 Shiny Spots

*Cons:*
 No Online: can't trade items or view other town themes

 Virtually No Villager Customization: you're stuck the same spiky hat, eye color, shoes, socks, ect.

Resetti: not because he was "mean", but because he was annoying af. Sure he could be funny, but once you're used to what he has to say, it becomes tasking having to go through the process each time you reset without saving.

*Animal Crossing WW:*

*Pros:*
The Soundtrack: Wild World's music was memorable and upbeat

Sky View: being able to see the sky without pressing up was a pretty neat feature. It made it easier to spot balloons or other flying objects

 Star Constellations: the introduction to Celete's Observatory gave you the opportunity create your own constellations and view them in the night sky.

 The dialogue: villagers still had a lot to say and their humor and personality still matched to their attitude towards you.

The introduction of Shampoodle: you could finally remove the hat and change your character's hair color and style

Shirts Could Be Added To Menu's Background: I always added a dark patterned shirt to make it easy on the eyes to navigate the menu

*Cons:*
Cramming Every Villager Into One Home: so if you created alt characters or shared your cartridge with siblings, you'd run into the problem of agreeing on one home theme.

 Super Small Map

Dumpster Was Removed: it was replaced with a recycling bin, which isn't bad, but it's just not as good.

Less Animal Villagers Per Town

Resetti

*Animal Crossing New Leaf*

*Pros:*
New Fruits

More Options to Customize Your Character:
Now you can wear shoes, socks, change your character's eye color

Bush Starts

Town Projects

Online: trading items, going on tours online, visiting dream towns

Dream Towns: the ability to not just visit other players' towns and explore to your content gathering new ideas or to enjoy their theme, but also the fun of destroying it without actually damaging the other player's town.

Resetti Is Optional

*Cons:*
The Music: most of it is bland, uninspired, unfitting and just boring.

 Watered Down Dialogue and Personalities: Every villager is nearly identical in personality to the point where it's hard to tell them apart sometimes, as they've all lobotimized..

Map Is Still Small Compared to the GCN Version

Not Many Events Compared to the GCN

The ability to drop a shirt in your menu's background was removed

*Animal Crossing HHD*

*Pros:*
 You can decorate a villager's home exterior

More options for interior decoration

*Cons:*
 I don't think HHD really needed to exist or would've been better suited as an app or an update for New Leaf


----------



## Zanreo (Jan 6, 2020)

*Wild World:*
*Pros:*
- Character backstories like Able Sisters, Tom Nook ect. gradually unlocking
- Frequent villager conversations
- Villager photos, and the "quest" of gradually increasing your friendship with villagers until you got it
- Constellations
- New events, having made-up events like this just had
- The occasional fun messages on the noticeboard
- Notes in bottles
- Fun dialogue that rarely got repetitive
- The trading sequence for pictures and golden axe was kinda fun
- Can make moving villagers stay more easily

*Wild World:*
*Pros:*
*Cons:*
- Very few total different villagers compared to other games (don't even think there were any new ones aside from the then-download-exclusive monkeys?)
- Only 8 villagers
- Small town
- No events based on real-world holidays
- Overall just how a lot of stuff was cut
- Nookington's requiring someone to visit and buy an item to upgrade (not everyone might have had the opportunity to play with others, whether online or locally - in general I'm not a fan of unlockables and collectibles requiring multiplayer)
- Ok, this is a DS issue in general rather than for this game specifically, but online only supporting WEP connection - my house only had WPA and I had to ask dad to temporarily switch that whenever I wanted to play. That was the main reason I never played much online, even if I wanted to 


*City Folk:*
*Pros:*
- City was really fun, and I loved seeing the random villagers not in my town just walking around!
- Shoes as a new clothing option
- Pro Designs for clothing!
- Nookington's only requiring buying stuff for a certain number of Bells

*Cons:*
- Very quick grass detoriation
- No villager photos
- Only four emotions at a time
- I just never got as into it as WW before it and CF afterwards?

*New Leaf:*
*Pros:*
- More character customization! Finally you could wear different tops and bottoms
- Town customization with PWPs
- The different ordinances, for different play styles and priorities (let's just say the Night Owl one has been really useful for me)
- Improved Pro Designs with different sleeve lengths and letting you choose the color for your palettes!
- The island is really fun - catching rare bugs and sharks, the minigames...
- Lots of storage, especially with the secret room upgrade!
- Different snowman types
- Campsite
- Wall furniture
- Can collect all emotions
- Amiibo scanning
- K.K. album art!
- Fruit stacking
- More personalities
- Redecorating on the touchscreen!

*Cons:*
- The police station/lost and found being a PWP that you had to wait for a villager to request (still waiting...) Having it as a PWP that gets eventually unlocked as you play would be fine, but having it locked behind a random request is a pain
- While I wouldn't go as far as to say the villagers "have no personality" or "all seem the same", they do seem to have been watered down a bit, along with dialogue seeming more repetitive
- Villagers would talk to each other less often - I've had several cases of villagers walking _right into each other_ and not talking.

(As for the GC game, I've only played it a little bit so can't really give much of an opinion on it)


----------



## Shawna (Jan 6, 2020)

*GAME CUBE*
*Pros:*

The music has it's own charm
Exclusive Holidays like the Sports Fair and others
Villagers felt very-much "alive"
I miss playing this game
Valise (I never had her, but I love the snooty and cranky kangaroos and she is gorgeous)

*Cons:*

The NORMALS were mean.  Only the snooty and cranky should.  The normals are supposed to be sweet
You didn't really see a frienship being built.
VERY limited customization


*WILD WORLD*
*Pros:*

I love how villager pics were handled in here
Snooties and Crankies still lived up to their name, but they still warm up to you unlike in GC
Excusive holidays like bright nights and the flower fest

*Cons:*

Lots of villagers were absent
A lot of the real holidays were taking out like Christmas and Valentine's Day
You have to have Nookington's to get Shampoodle, which required someone to buy something from your store, which you cannot do anymore in Wild World, as the Wi-Fi got shut down
It is like a chore to keep dream villagers from moving out
THE LETTERS FROM MOM!!!! UGH!! -.-


*CITY FOLK*
*Pros:*

The city was a great addition
Ankha and Astrid came back
The graphics were pretty good

*Cons:*

They took out Villager Pics
The dialogue was EXTREMELY repetitive


*NEW LEAF*
*Pros:*

LOTS AND LOTS of new features
New bugs and fish
Holidays, events, and birthdays are a lot more in-depth
More villagers came back, including Velma
Lots of villagers, including Rooney and Walt, were introduced
New Villagers species (deer and hamsters)
The Snooties and Cankies act like mother figures and father figures 
There are a lot of indications of a friendship being built/a high friendship
Villagers give medicine to you for your bee stings

*Cons:*

The passing train when I have to go into mainstreet
Villagers changing their mind about moving 
Villagers asked for favors that required going to other towns
The "luck" mechanic
Villagers do feel "robotic" 
It can be frustrating just to find a villager


----------



## Tianna (Jan 13, 2020)

I have only played ACNL. But I can say that it does have a lot of pros such as really nice graphics, lots of items to choose from, tons of customization, fun and interesting characters to interact with, etc.

Some of the cons would be it gets a little bit limiting after a while and there's really not much to do unless you time travel. Also, they do not have some of the older characters from previous games (but I've never played them anyway so I suppose it wouldn't really matter to me that much). I also don't like the gamble of where villagers move in. Sigh... Have had so many dreamies move into a terrible spot and I have to move them out and try again.

I could list a lot more but I'm a bit tired aha.


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

*wild world:*

pros:
- normal’s mopina 
- snooties and crankies actually being snooties and crankies
- cute events 
- character backstories 
- constellations
- note in a bottle
- weird bulletin board messages
- recycling bin

cons: 
- stumpy little character 
- limited space for emotions
- a lot of villagers were missing
- no big holidays (toy day, halloween, etc) 

*new leaf:*

pros:
- so many new features
- legs!!! 
- new clothing options
- deers and hamsters
- so many good new villagers
- dream suite
- house exterior designs
- tortimer’s island
- isabelle
- pwps 
- new sharks

cons: 
- limitations 
- repetitive dialogue 
- resetting

- - - Post Merge - - -

*wild world:*

pros:
- normal?s mopina 
- snooties and crankies actually being snooties and crankies
- cute events 
- character backstories 
- constellations
- note in a bottle
- weird bulletin board messages
- recycling bin

cons: 
- stumpy little character 
- limited space for emotions
- a lot of villagers were missing
- no big holidays (toy day, halloween, etc) 

*new leaf:*

pros:
- so many new features
- legs!!! 
- new clothing options
- deers and hamsters
- so many good new villagers
- dream suite
- house exterior designs
- tortimer?s island
- isabelle
- pwps 
- new sharks

cons: 
- limitations 
- repetitive dialogue 
- resetting


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 12, 2020)

*Gamecube*
Pros:
-NES games
-Long distance trading without internet required (legendary)
-You can ask the villagers to give you a task instead of randomly receiving one
-Best soundtrack
-Best setting/colors
-Best villager dialogue
-The dump
-Biggest town map
-Tier'd town map
-Most villagers you can have in an ac game
-Villagers don't move in and out all the time
-The holidays were full of life
-Balls
-Chillest of the series

Cons:
-Storage
-Mailing each fossil every time
-Villagers are always mean at first no matter what
-Randomly painted roof

*Wild World:*
Pros:
-New furniture added
-Town visiting
-Good dialogue
-Good soundtrack
-Pictures
-House expansion
-Harriet appears
-Constellations

Cons:
-Small map
-Not enough greenery
-Internet connection was pretty faulty

*New Leaf:*
Pros:
-New villagers
-Most furniture options
-Most character customization
-Town decorating
-Designs and QR codes!
-Mini games for you and your friends
-Flowers don't die if you have ordinance
-Most fruit variety
-Bushes
-Most storage space
-Prettiest skies lol
-New K.K. music

Cons:
-Can't move character with the d-pad
-Villagers barging in your home
-Worst villager dialogue
-Worst soundtrack
-Nintendo starts to get greedier, half the furniture is rv item exclusives
-Villagers stop getting sick with Amiibo update
-Obtaining PWP
-Villagers want to move out all. the. time.


----------

